# 2008 Dove Opener



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

60 doves (4 man limit) in only 45 minutes!!!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job. Tried CC this morning and ended up 2 short of a limit.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

That's not too bad for CC. I take it you got drawn. We were hunting over a recently bushhogged weed field. In the middle of the field there was a gravel lane the farmer used for his equipment. The doves were dive bombing the gravel and then walking into the field to eat some sort of seed. We could have shot another 3 limits if allowed.


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

We weren't so lucky. We were at Killdear Plains Wildlife area and the birds just weren't there for some reason. Hot n heavy action for the first hour or so, but we were in the corner of the field. Didn't even manage 10! Last year it was like gangbusters all day long. I don't know if it was too dry or what, but they just weren't there. I'll keep trying, i have a few spots to check before too long.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My friend and I hunted the farm here and I shot 1 bird out of 15 shots. First year hunting them and had a blast.................Rich


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wolf creek sucked.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

had a great time with shaun frame, my neighbor, his brother and father.

bagged around 30 doves and had them on the grill within minutes.

addied did a triple and qadruple blind all by herself!

pics here: http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=4492


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

NWS?!?!?! We have GOT to find a solution to that Eric!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I'm gettin better 8 shots and 3 birds this morning................Rich


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

More pics here, it was fun but very hot !http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=4511&start=0&


----------

